# Emerging Brood/Marked Queen



## sansabar (Apr 11, 2007)

Three weeks to the day and we now have bees of many ages. In this pic you see emerging brood, recently escaped and original hive.









Here is one of our marked queen "refilling" the empty brood cells.









Now maybe they can begin to fill the 4 completely untouched frames on the two hives.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Nice. I like the look of newly emerged bees with their damp hair.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Awesome pics!!!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I picked up a Kodac EasyShare camera 6.1 Megapixels and look forward to taking pictures now. Nice Pics, ty for sharing. I asked my youngest son, "Can you spot the queen?" His answer was, yeah, it's the one with the dot on it! <smile>


----------

